# How Often do you Weigh yourself and when?



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

How often do you weigh yourself maybe once a day once a week or even once a month or are you one of those people who thinks it's about how you look in the mirror?

Is there a specific time you weigh yourself like first thing in the morning, after a workout or before you go 2 bed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

When i wake up after using the bathroom, naked.

I weigh my self every day mainly to see if i am hydrated correctly or not, actual weight changes are written down once per week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

once a week (normally sat) straight afterwaking naked this is your true weight....i get all my clients to do the same


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

same as above


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i like 2 weigh myself first thing in the morning i get on scales once every 3 days or so


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

I weigh myself most mornings - naked also, after bodily functions complete. I find weighing myself almost daily helps me keep a track of whether I need to adjust my diet etc....


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

bogman said:


> I weigh myself most mornings - naked also, after bodily functions complete. I find weighing myself almost daily helps me keep a track of whether I need to adjust my diet etc....


I weigh myself just about everyday for the same reason atleast if your not gaining/losing weight you can do something about it early on


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Going to start weighing myself often when i get to college and realise what my eating patterns will be.


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Every few days just after the morning p1ss :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Every Friday morning (~6am)

Nude. Before breakfast. After a wee and a poo.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

before a workout 1-2 times a week.... i'm wearing the same clothes and eating the same so its just a rough tracker


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

once every 2 weeks monday morning apres toilet


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Once a month after a massive meal and I havent poo'd for a few days


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

every week (monday) after and p!$$, sh!t and [email protected]! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

At my girlfriends house in the morning.


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

At the moment during my cycle i am weighing myself the morning of my next injection.

So once a week.


----------

